# Can I get EXTRA LARGE transparencies printed anywhere?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know Kinkos only does 8.5"x11" but is there anywhere where they do BIG prints?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> I know Kinkos only does 8.5"x11" but is there anywhere where they do BIG prints?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


this is the first site that came up through a google search.. I've considered going through them before:

Film Direct


----------



## MADgraphics (Jun 1, 2009)

How BIG is BIG!!


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> I know Kinkos only does 8.5"x11" but is there anywhere where they do BIG prints?


As one who use to work at Kinkos... they should be able to print 11x17 transparencies.

Also... I have befriended a couple of larger shops and they have printed large films for me. At a cost of course.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Epson 1400 is cheap and will print up to 13x19


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

n.signia said:


> Epson 1400 is cheap and will print up to 13x19


What's the difference between the 1400 and 1100? The cartridges for the 1100 r about $6.....


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Transparencies are not opaque*

Beware. You don't want anything to do with transparencies.

You want positives that are opaque to invisible UV energy.

Transparency film has less coating than screen printing ink jet film. It's designed for colored transparent inks used for overhead projectors for pretty colors shined on a reflective wall screen.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> What's the difference between the 1400 and 1100? The cartridges for the 1100 r about $6.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


The 1100 is the Workforce 1100 I'm guessing. the printer uses 2 black Cartidges(as it's meant to be a business printer), and only uses CMYK ink instead of the 1400's 6 cartridges(C, Light C, M, Light M, Y, and K). 
The 1100 is a faster printer and I'm considering picking one up to go along with my 1400. 
Both printers have refillable cartridge/CIS systems available and both can be converted to run pigment or dyebased ink. The 1100 comes stock with Pigment ink(which isn't as good as the anti-uv dye based) and the 1400 comes with anti-uv dye based ink.

If you were using Refillable cartridges or a refillable CIS system both printers would probably cost about the same running dye based ink. If you were to keep running pigment ink with the 1100 it would be more expensive than the 1400 running dye based ink. The 1100 has been going on sale on epson's site down to $150 a few times and the 1400 usually sits around $199. 

The other factor is RIP software. I don't believe Accurip is compatible with the 1100 yet, but dont' quote me on that.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

What's RIP software?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

Staples can do large transparencies.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

staples office suppilies ? i bet there high. but if you dont have any other why ?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

kc6789 said:


> What's RIP software?


What does a RIP do?

I wrote this for the European ESMA magazine Specialist Printing in 2007.


----------



## bigzills (Sep 12, 2012)

guero71 said:


> Staples can do large transparencies.


You can get large transparencies at Chicago Silk Screen 882 N Milwaukee Chicago Illinois 60439 312-666-1213.
They make films as large as 4 foot x 8 foot.


----------

